# Venice in June/July



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Most of what I have read regarding tuna/wahoo fishing Venice has been the winter and early spring bites..what are the chances of a good tuna/wahoo bite in mid June and July is it night only fishing ? Due to a number of factors I could not get down this winter and would like to try it early summer, but don't want to be limited to just bottom fishing..not that I don't love to bottom fish..

thanks for any info..


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

tuna fishingis year around, andjune/julyis as good as it gets out of venice for all blue water species.


----------



## dogonenuts (May 16, 2009)

I went to Venice for the first time last July thinking we would slay the YFT, but it didn't happen. Most of last summer, the blue water was pushed out 100 miles or more and the pelagics other than a few small blackfin just weren't there. Neither were the mahi. We did some great bottom fishing, but unless you live in those parts it is a good ride to go bottom fishing. A couple of differences in the summer are the huge tuna are less common. I think the mahi take the place of the wahoo in the summer.



Get a subcription to Hilton's or some other mapping service or just watch for blue water reports before you go or you may be disappointed.



Nuts


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

The best fishing Venice has to offer is the summer time tuna fishing. I say this because of the weather is the most predictable. And the fish are also in patterns where they are easy to follow also. The winter is the time for the bigger fish yes. But it is also the most inconsistant time of the year. Plus the weather is usualy pretty crappy. The average tuna in the summer is in the 50-70lb range with a fish over 100 coming every couple of trips or so. The dolphin and other bottom fish are a good bounus on the way in from tuna fishing. A summer trip generaly will see you with 6-10 yellows and your limit of snapper. Give Venice a shot this summer you wont be disappointed. Not saying you wont get a freak weather problem like the dirty water we had last year. But that is definately not the norm.

Capt. Mike


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks to all of youfor the info ...


----------

